# Converting USA Alco S4 to battery



## wkmiller (Feb 8, 2008)

I want to install airwire rc into a USA Alco S4. I am looking for any help in where to install controller, how to open up the train, where to tap into the electronics for lights, motor, and smoke, etc. Thanks in advance.

wm miller
bnlrail.com


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

wm miller 
I have installed an Airwire rc in my s-4's. I have always gutted the factory electronics and smoke so I won't be any help if your going to keep all that stuff. To remove the shell there are screws under the loco that are resecced so a long thin Phillips screw driver should do it. The cab has 4(?) screws under neath that are alot smaller and you should be able to see these pretty easily. I have found that this locos shell is nice in how much rom you can find to in stall all the batteries and electronic boards. I have always installed the Airwire board in the long hood of the S-4. Are you using batteries on board or a trailing car? This will make a big difference in how much room you will have. Good luck hope some of this helped.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I put an AirWire, 2K2,speaker & batteries in an S-4. Per the above post, remove all of the USA electronics & smoke unit. The front & rear lighting boards are wired with the wrong polarity to be run by the AirWire. I rewired them and then wired them so that the headlights turned on the nyumber boards. The battery pack that I used is 14.4V @ 4.5AH NiMH. I split the receiver board and mounted it in front of the speaker.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

There is also a set of tabs behind the first weight in the long hood that fit a Phoenix "rectangle" speaker perfect. I have found that there is plenty of room for sound, batteries and airwire board all in the long hood. It's almost like USA has been listening to our suggestions with the manufacture of this locomotive. WM I think your going to find that your going to have to gut the locomotives supplied electronics in order to fit all of this in the long hood.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

I had to gut mine. I never realised that the lighting board was wrong, and blew all the lights!!!! Still have to replace them........................
12 Vlt. Gell and Airwire plus el cheapo MRC sound board in long hood.

Rod


----------



## wkmiller (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks to all who replied. Looks like I'll be gutting USA electronics. I plan to use the new Airwire G2, with phoenix big sound. I will also use a battery car as I use Ryobi batteries


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

On our club website at http://ovgrs.editme.com/AlcoS4 Paul Norton has described his installation in an S4. I recognize that Paul uses the new Revolution and you asked about Airwire but you may find some of Paul's ideas helpful.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Although this video was done on the USA F3, there should be some useful points covered in conversion to battery power. 



Hope this helps a little.

Jim C.


----------

